# Virosol Wheel cleaner anyone?



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I discovered this citrus based wheel cleaner on Ebay, anyone tried it?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-Litre-Viros...ryZ72201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Do a search. I think quite a few people used to use it for engine cleaning, not sure on the wheels though.
I was going to get some myself as it seamed to work quite well and was a decent price but must have forgotten all about it


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Ive been using that for years on wheels and engines and its always been brilliant.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was going to search, but having never heard of it before, I thought I'd discovered a new species 

Cheers, Gary


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I've used it as an APC for years - I've always found it to be excellent - can be highly diluted - SWMBO also uses it alot around the house 

I get it from here - they're only about 15 miles from me so I collect -

£5.51 for 5 litres 

http://www.olympiccleaning.com/viewproducts.asp?subCategoryID=67


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

NickP said:


> I've used it as an APC for years - I've always found it to be excellent - can be highly diluted - SWMBO also uses it alot around the house
> 
> I get it from here - they're only about 15 miles from me so I collect -
> 
> ...


I'm tempted to get some of their Active F to try through my Foam Lance - worth a go at £3.50 for 5 litres


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Virosols great but the eBay price seems expensive, last I bought it it was £25 for 25 litres and can be used neat and also diluted around the house for general cleaning.
Active F is ok, but nothing special. Have about 4 litres in the garage if someone pays postage can have it for free.

Tim


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> Virosols great but the eBay price seems expensive, last I bought it it was £25 for 25 litres and can be used neat and also diluted around the house for general cleaning.
> Active F is ok, but nothing special. Have about 4 litres in the garage if someone pays postage can have it for free.
> 
> Tim


I'll give it a go for that price mate


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

very very versatile product.
see if you can find a local clover chemical supplier then youll save even more
give them a call and see whos nearest 
http://www.cloverchem.co.uk/uk/distrib_support.htm


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Be very careful using virosol on wheels mind you - it's PH level is similar to oven cleaner! I have seen reports of customers using it on their wheels and it dulling the finish.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Be very careful using virosol on wheels mind you - it's PH level is similar to oven cleaner! I have seen reports of customers using it on their wheels and it dulling the finish.


I remember it being a VERY talked about product early last year on here IIRC, and a few people made comments about its harshness then. Seemed to drop out of favour as products like Smart Wheels and Bilberry became more popular for wheels.

Never tried it personally though, as i was put off it at the time....


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

horses for courses as they say ive never used it as a wheel cleaner, but wouldnt be without it


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

If used regularly on wheels it will completely dull the finish, stick to Bilberry


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have AS brite wheels, Bilberry and Very Cherry, but one can never have enough as they say


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

vindaloo said:


> If used regularly on wheels it will completely dull the finish, stick to Bilberry


Having used it regularly for 5 years, I find that not to be the case


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

NickP said:


> Having used it regularly for 5 years, I find that not to be the case


You're lucky,maybe you are using a very weak solution, it dulled the finish on some Honda wheels after one wash at 1:8


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

I`ll echo the good and also bad comments.

Wear gloves as it soaps on contact with your skin and will dry them out.
Its a very concentrated product so dilute correctly.

I bought some and used it as an engine degreaser... worked brilliantly!

I have stopped using it with alloys and now find Bilberry much better.

Mark


----------

